# Cage Suggestions for 4+ Rats



## nklthendricks (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!

We are looking to upgrade from our Rat Manor to...well..something else! I have three boys (Tofu, Fatty, and Button) and Fatty is quite a large rat. He would probably count for rat and a half when it comes to how much space he needs to feel comfortable. It looks like if the stars align we will be bringing home another rat next week and since we are crazy rat people we would love to consider getting more in the future. 

Any suggestions on cages for 4+ rats? I don't just want it to be enough for them to survive, I want it to be comfortable. I'm looking to spend no more than $400 on the cage, but would always consider a more expensive set-up. Also, please keep in mind that Fatty is big! He needs more space than your average rat to be happy. 

Please post links in the comments if you have any and share personal stories!

Thank you


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

A single or double critter nation would be your best bet. A single critter nation can fit five rats so if you only want four or five that should work. My ferret is in a single ferret nation cage and I love it and a double critter nation is my dream cage for my rats.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

A single or double critter nation! I love love mine so far, and it's an awesome cage...both will fit in that price range. They say you can fit twelve ratties in a double...but I wouldn't put more than 8 or 10. So 5 in a single. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh, didn't see you there, haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

Double critter nation. Plenty of room for little Fatty and his friends


----------



## nklthendricks (Sep 1, 2013)

From what I see though, you don't put litter on the bottom of the cage?


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

nklthendricks said:


> From what I see though, you don't put litter on the bottom of the cage?


You can buy a pan that fits in the bottom but you have to cure it yourself I know there a few people on this website that have it. Most people that get one though litter train there rats.


----------



## nklthendricks (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh! Sorry, I didn't mean litter for them to use as a potty. I meant to say bedding. Shredded paper bedding. Fatty loves to just roll around in it. It's beyond me


----------



## nklthendricks (Sep 1, 2013)

Is it the same for the bedding? I just put it in a pan?


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

You could always get a double critter nation and put a littler box with litter(a lot of people use pelleted litter) on one level and try to litter box train them and a litter box of shredded paper bedding so your boy can roll around in it. Or you can get the bottom pan and fill it up with whatever you use on the bottom of your cage now. I honestly think your boy won't really care because of all the extra room he is going to have. Ive noticed one of my boys use hammocks now when he didnt used to when he had bedding on the bottom of his cage.


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

Thenightgoddess is quite correct about putting whatever "litter" they're used to in a corner litter box. If you are completely changing cages, then give them about a week without a litterbox, to see where they uh prefer their potty to be. CNs are sooo easy to clean- I've tried bedding, pellets, and fabric, and found fabric to be the best/easiest choice. I buy fleece or flannel at the craft store, sew little level covers that can be either clipped into place with binder clips, or pulled over the levels like slipcovers. I use recycled paper pellets in their litter boxes- they potty where they're supposed to, and have soft fabric to walk on the rest of the time


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

There are litter guards you can put in a critter nation as stated that way you can just place the litter in the bottom. As rats get older its harder to litter train them. Not impossible but harder. Thw guards are pretty cheap but you have to put them in yourself. You just can't upen the bottom without it falling everywhere though. I adore using fleece in my cage but every one has their preferences


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

If a FN/CN is too heavy or big, look into Martin's cages. I was in love with the CNs until I got a Martin's and the doors are big enough I can fit my whole upper half in and its VERY light weight and easy to move. You can cover the wire floors with pans or fleece or anything else. 

I had a Rat Manor before this cage and my girls were used to bedding on the bottom and one litter box up top. I switched to the same litter in boxes in the Martin's and they basically litter trained themselves. Might be different with boys though!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm in love with my ferret nation; I'd be more in love with a critter nation, but it is what it is. I'm assuming the bar spacing on critter nations are actually better for rats. I'm eventually going to order the scatter guards for the lower half of my cage since my rats are rather stinky. Fleece just doesn't do it for my boys; they're potty trained but the marking makes it so that I have to change fleece almost daily (either that or one of them just hasn't figured out the potty ).


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Double Critter Nation is amazing! You just use fleece on the trays, and litter train them. You can also buy pans from bass equipment that fit it for bedding. Also the martins are an awesome alternative. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

The other really good thing about the Double Critter Nation that no one has mentioned yet is the fact that you can close off the top half from bottom half if for example, you got new rats and hadn't done intros yet. In essence, it's two cages in one! One half of the cage is plenty big enough for your crew now and then if you decided to get a couple more rats in the near future, you can close up the top half and put the new ones in the bottom half which will have equal space. The great thing is that your ratties can smell the newbies and begin to get used to them without being able to get to them and hurt them. Once you've done introductions and everyone is getting along, you can open the whole cage back up for everybody. That was one of the big selling features for me. 

Also, keep in mind, the Ferret Nations may be very similar and cost less, but the bars ARE different. If you ever got baby rats, they can easily escape a FN cage. Also the FN bars are vertical rather than horizontal and ratties love to climb so a DCN's bars are made for climbing. 

Cleaning and customizing a DCN is a breeze too since both sets of doors (top and bottom) open completely allowing you full access to the cage and everything in it. It's also on wheels so moving it around is a piece of cake! 

Here's a picture of mine- http://flic.kr/p/oKqb6q

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> Here's a picture of mine- http://flic.kr/p/oKqb6q
> 
> Hope this helps a little!


What are the fringe things you have on the top? They are so cute! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

I fourth getting a single or double critter nation. With your budget, I highly recommend a double incase you decide to get more rats, and the extra space is nice  I love my DCN! It's huge, easy to clean, and it will last a lifetime. Make sure you look around online for the best price if you decide to go the DCN route, some try to sell them for $350+. I got mine for $210 on amazon, excluding shipping (don't quite remember what that was). The DCN is probably the best cage out there, I highly recommend it ;D


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

1800PetSupplies sells them online, and often has good deals and percentage cuts. Here's a link if you feel so inclined  
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

MeinTora said:


> What are the fringe things you have on the top? They are so cute!


I think you're talking about the little braided thingies I have hanging down directly below the house? If so, I just got the idea to braid some of the leftover fleece that I was gonna throw away and tie them up in the cage for the girls to play with. They absolutely love them and play with them all the time! Once I saw how much they liked them, I made a few more so I've got about 5 hanging in various places in the cage now. 

To make them, I take 6 strips of fleece, tie a knot in one end but leave enough to tie in the cage or you could put a shower hook thru the knot. Hang the knotted strips on something or hold in your mouth (that's how I do it) to keep the tension on the strips, and braid the strips by holding 2 strips in your hands and starting the process. Braid almost to the end. You want to leave some on the end for a fringe for the rats to play with. When you get to the end, tie a knot in it, cut the fringe pieces so they're all the same length. Hang up in your cage and watch your rats play with it!


----------

